# Rinaldi - Mission Hills/Granada Hills/Northridge



## sabbathu (Feb 28, 2005)

My question is regarding the Reseda climb from Rinaldi to Sesnon in Granada Hills. Would you consider this a difficult climb when it comes to road biking? I can climb most of the fireroads around SoCal on my MTB with ease but somehow road bike climbing seems different. I can't tell if I'm getting a good workout sometimes. 

Usually, I'll ride Rinaldi from Laurel Canyon, north on Woodley to Balboa, back to Rinaldi, north on Reseda, west on Sesnon and back to Rinaldi via Porter Ranch. 21 miles. If I continue this route would it be sufficient to better my climbing? It seems like I get more of a workout climbing and descending an eight mile fireroad in the Verdugos.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

If you can climb Woodley, Reseda shouldn't be a problem; the climb is longer, but not as steep. Personally, I'm too old and broken down for either. If I want to get to Sesnon, I go up Tampa....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Verdugo fire roads can be insanely steep. You are a strong person. For a similar climbing experience on the road, go south into Encino or Sherman Oaks and climb stuff like Encino Hills Drive. There are moments on that climb where my inclinometer hits 20%. South of Ventura Blvd., Reseda Blvd eventually gets pretty steep, too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm with Walrus. I usually ride Tampa. If it's you're cup of tea definitely do Reseda. 

BTW what's Laurel Cyn like that far north? Is the riding there okay?


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

I actually just got a Garmin Edge 305 and have ridden both. Tampa is about 4-6%, while Reseda is about 7-8% (and gets as high as 10%). But it is not as long. Some other interesting hills in the area are Santa Susana (about 5-6%), Box from Santa Susana (gets as high as 15%), Woolsey (2 and a half miles at about 8-9%), and Black's (about 18%, as high as 25%). Needless to say, the Garmin is a cool toy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sbrsport said:


> Some other interesting hills in the area are Santa Susana (about 5-6%), Box from Santa Susana (gets as high as 15%), Woolsey (2 and a half miles at about 8-9%), and Black's (about 18%, as high as 25%). Needless to say, the Garmin is a cool toy.


I've heard about Black's. Where is it?


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

Black's goes down from the top of the hills between San Fernando and Simi. The easiest way to describe is if you ride to the top of Woolsey (where the old Rockwell plant is), and make a right at the top, you will come to Black's which you can take down into Simi. Don't know the names of the streets on the approach from the other side. It is a little hairy going down right now because officially the road is closed for repairs. Parts of it are down to one lane because sections were washed out by the rains.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Laurel Canyon is pretty rough going through the San Fernando area, just because of the volume of traffic and all the access to businesses. Once you get north of Rinaldi/Workman, it calms down considerably; when you cross Hubbard, it begins climbing that hill alongside I-5 where it exits the valley. It tops out at Polk St, which you can take downhill (east) to San Fernando Rd/Glenoaks/Foothill. (You can go a little farther (like 50-60 yds) north to where it dead-ends overlooking that large empty field south of Roxford.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sabbathu said:


> My question is regarding the Reseda climb from Rinaldi to Sesnon in Granada Hills. Would you consider this a difficult climb when it comes to road biking?
> 
> If I continue this route would it be sufficient to better my climbing? It seems like I get more of a workout climbing and descending an eight mile fireroad in the Verdugos.


Sabbathu, in general road climbs tend to no be as steep as mtb climbs. The reason is that most roads are engineered for passenger cars to get up and down them in a "civilized" manner. 

If you are looking for steep climbs the streets south of Ventura Blvd going up into the hills should do it for you. In Studio City there's Dona Pegita which branches off from Laurel Canyon. 

I would say avoid the major canyon roads like Laurel, Coldwater and Beverly Glen because of high traffic. Just use them to get to the numerous little residential streets that climb up to Mulholland. Woodcliff (just east of Sepulveda) is a nice steep climb. When you aget to the top you can make a right and ride all the way to the end of Mulholland. 

Mapei Roida mentioned Encino Hills drive. This is just off of Hayvenhurst. There are a couple of other steep climbs just off of Hayvenhurst. Calneva is one and Escalon is another. These Encino climbs wind up at the top of Mulholland (where it becomes a dirt road). 

To answer your question that Reseda Blvd. climb would probably not be considered a difficult climb. Mountain passes are more what road climbing is about. Try riding up to the top of Mount Wilson. Or Glendora Mountain Road to the Mount Baldy ski lifts. Anyway, happy riding.


----------

